# 4K Ultra Hd TV



## AK530 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi guys, I've been thinking about upgrading my TV to a Ultra HD TV and I watch a lot of Divx movies. My question is if I upgrade to Ultra HD TV and use DivX converter to convert the movie to HEVC Ultra HD will I get the Ultra HD quality? If not what do I need to make it work?


----------

